
Did trolls cost Twitter $3.5bn and its sale? - throwaway-hn123
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/18/did-trolls-cost-twitter-35bn
======
wmil
It's interesting that these stories never consider the reverse. Perhaps
Twitter is destroying itself with it's various drives to censor one side of
the political debate.

~~~
pbarnes_1
No one is talking about politics.

Twitter is a cesspool of trolls, bots and trolling bots. All their signup and
MAU stats are BS because of this.

Who wants to be responsible for that?

The only way forward is a real name policy ala Facebook.

------
carsongross
We live in an era when a cartoon frog can bring down companies and disrupt
elections.

What a time to be alive.

~~~
goalieca
God kek is not amused.

~~~
carsongross
Because He _is_ amuse.

------
dustingetz
If twitter had more diverse early employees they would not have built a
harassment platform - I read this in a HN comment once and it stuck with me.
Nice to see this cost in terms the market understands.

------
GiorgioG
Twitter is a complete mess internally. There's no one to blame but Twitter's
Board for Twitter's problems.

~~~
how_contrived
Which problems are your concern? Are you a user, a shareholder, or a fanboy of
a different service?

~~~
GiorgioG
Twitter's management is simply out of touch with reality. Jack is more
interested in being a SJW than turning Twitter around. After Twitter's
layoffs, their attrition rate has only gotten worse as good people continue to
jump ship. Who's left? Rent seekers. Things will only get worse from here for
Twitter. I'm a casual Twitter user, not a shareholder, and not a fan of any
other social media service.

------
cLeEOGPw
Article just sounds like an attempt to prepare public for more censorship.
Twitter has no problems with trolls or terrorists or inciters of violence
(blm), but they are however effective on removing political opinions that
don't align with their agenda. They don't have "problem" with trolls - they
are their facilitators and enablers.

~~~
how_contrived
You present an interesting perspective re: trying to force (social media) to
censor trolls.

Someone could say "I think Donald Trump is spreading hate speech", and then
what? Well, it contains the word "hate", so

------
baccheion
Twitter's problem, as evidenced by the 3.2/5 it received on Glassdoor, is its
management. Management being subpar/cookie-cutter means it's very likely not
possible to get (relevant) things done, and that they'll steadily go straight
into the ground.

------
hulahoof
Twitter lost it's value the second they silenced their users.

------
auntienomen
Twitter hasn't made much of an effort to get rid of the trolls. They're part
of the package.

~~~
talmand
Well, it appears they are active in getting rid of people they don't like. If
they agree with the person's agenda then they don't seem so anxious to get rid
of them.

~~~
how_contrived
Specifically who are you speaking of, and how was their discourse within the
Terms of Service?

~~~
talmand
I hate to be the "do your own research" guy but I'm fairly certain it is quite
easy to search for Twitter's apparent "bad for A, fine for B" policy.

------
VOYD
"Just because you can, doesn't mean you should". RIP Twitter.

